# Repair door frame



## hornofgondor (Jul 29, 2012)

Dear all,

My door frame has just now been damaged as I had forcibly tried to open it when the door knob got stuck. This led to the damage of the door frame. I am attaching a few pictures. Can you please let me know if there is any way to repair this frame and get it to a decent shape.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Two or three ways to fix that---

First--remove the broken casing on that side of the door--

1. Carefully remove the broken piece if jamb from the broken casing---gkue that into place with Titebond wood glue and clamps--fill with Plastic wood---sand it smooth--

2. Using a Multi-tool or router---carefully remove the brolen section from the stop molding to several inches above and below the break---mill a new piece of wood to fit---glue in place---fill and sand---recut the latch plate---

3, Remove trim from both sides---replace the jamb side and stop molding---recut the catch plate--

Install new casing---


----------



## hornofgondor (Jul 29, 2012)

Can I break the piece of wood (that is protruding out) near the latch hole and fill in some kind of glue onto the exposed frame and the broken frame and then bring them together so that they will stick to each other? Also, is there some kind of material like plaster of paris or something like that, which can be used as a filler into the gap in the frame (this gap was formed due to the breaking of the frame and extends from above the latch all the way to the bottom).

How many clamps do you think I might need to hold the two pieces together after sticking the glue?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You have to replace the shattered piece of wood --the casing----that is the trim that is attached to the jamb--the jamb is the part with the lock catch plate.

After you remove the casing---carefully remove the piece of the jamb that is stuck to the casing--

see if it will fit back into the jamb--if so---glue with a good wood glue and clamp it until dry--

3 or four clamps will do---then fill any gaps with wood putty---I like 'Plastic Wood' as it dries hard and sands well---Durhams water putty is another one that is easy to work with--

sand when done--then install a new piece of casing---precut casing sets are available if you don't have a miter saw---


----------



## hornofgondor (Jul 29, 2012)

Based on the damage, would you be able to give a rough estimate for costs if I want to

1) do it on my own (considering, I do not have any tools required to finish the job)

2) hire a carpenter to do the repair


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Four clamps---$40---glue-$6---plastic wood---$5---sand paper--$5---17 foot of trim--$30--
Caulk--$3--Paint--$10---Nails--$3---About $100---

Carpenter--$65 an hour---plus parts---might be cheaper as the carpenter (trim carpenter) most likely has everything on his truck except the trim and paint.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If it was mine I'd just replace it all with new wood. It will come out looking far smoother, and take less time.


----------

